# Uukha Popularity



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure they are THAT popular, but availability of new ones has been a bit limited since they converted to the "new" product line. 

I think they have a following....a little in oly recurve land and more so in the barebow community.... and their limbs offer a different feel than most others but that different feel isn't the feel that everyone wants.

I have not owned/shot all the different flavors of limbs out there and I am not sure I am discerning enough to differentiate some limbs, but I am one of the people who DO like the feel of uukha limbs...especially thru the clicker. Hoyt 720s and F7 weren't as "smooth" to me. Neither were SF Premium Carbon. The Hoyt X-tours I had were similar in many (but not all) ways to the Uukha feel and if they werent formula limbs, I'd still have them but I am playing with barebow right now using an ilf riser, so it was silly to have them sitting on a shelf. 







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

What I liked (I broke mine in an accident and haven't yet gotten a new set from them) is they were a catapult. Not sure if it's the geometry or the carbon construction but I went up the slide from my old Hoyts, same #.

In terms of why their presence is limited, their entry level is $300, and their advertising and presence here is moderate. You have to special order them and wait months while they are made in France. Like I ordered them around Christmas a few years back and got them in February.

Paranoia strikes me, is this another pad-post-count offering?


----------



## oplus (Apr 27, 2018)

At the risk of looking like I'm padding my posts: I'm not trying to pad my posts. I'm just trying to figure out what limbs I should get once I get a better sense of what poundage I want.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

W&W and Hoyt just have stronger marketing I think. Not sure why Uukha doesn't invest more in marketing and expanding their reach to pro shops. I personally started shooting Uukha exclusively as my Olympic rig. I'v shot Hoyt, W&W, MK Korea, and PSE, but Uukha had the best feel and performance IMO. Even Uukha's lower end limbs proved smoother and faster compared to my Hoyt and W&W limbs. They are very smooth, yet aggressive on the release and have a lot of speed. Not to mention the raw carbon just looks awesome. 

As for their risers, until this year, the only offered 2 risers (Upro, UproLite) and those risers came in black, and well.... black. I think the thing that made it less popular than their limbs was the lack of customization for the archer.

Not to discount how it shoots however. I shoot the UproLite at the moment and it's the quietest, stiffest, riser I have owned to date.
Hoping to get the new riser but alas there is a 2-3 month wait time, if even. I heard some have had to wait longer.


----------



## ugeiger (Jun 14, 2011)

Since I started late in my life with archery, I shoot low poundage 33# OTF. Since I switched from wiawis one to X-Curve, I am able to shoot 60 meters without moving my sight in. I also like the "let off" feeling through the clicker.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love them. When I started getting into ILF back in Dec, I tried everything. Then someone told me to try theseUukha limbs out. I bought the Ex1 EVO2 and fell in love! Smoothest set of limbs I ever tried. It got me to shoot better and get to a full draw anchor. I am not saying Hoyt, W&W SF and Tradtech are not good limbs, but Uukha has such a different feel. And I love the feel. I have shot the more expensive Uukha “curve” limbs and liked them as well. But I tell ya what, for $350 the EX1 EVO2 limbs are MONEY!.
I would love to try out a pair of their x curve big hook limbs and riser sometime!
~Wojo


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

oplus said:


> Why are Uuhkha limbs so popular? I do find their aesthetics gorgeous, but how do they compare in performance against similarly-priced Win&Win or Hoyt limbs? If they look so good, why don't people use them over Win&Win? Why are their limbs so much more popular than their risers?


I am using them over W&W. :wink: I recently swapped out my W&W NS foam for a set of VX1000s. I used to shoot EX1s and sold them to try out the Wiawis NS. I tested the NS for a year and they just didn't fit me as well as the uukha's had. I am not going to claim that either my vx1000s or my older ex1s were "better" than my NS, but they fit the feel I wanted during draw and expansion better. 

I think that people often don't try Uukha over Win&Win/Hoyt limbs for one (or more) of 6 reasons:
1. Because they like a more traditional draw curve (smooth in front to building to a wall/stack in the back)
2. They are unsure of the unconventional limb construction, with the molded carbon and fiberglass instead of the normal core sandwich.
3. They feel they will be harder to tune. This I can understand a bit. Out of the limbs I have tried, while my EX1s and NS were easy to tune, the VX1000s took a while to find the right brace height.
4. Their friends / coaches / peers are using W&W or Hoyt, so easier to try theirs / be confident in the common brands.
5. They get some form of discount or sponsorship on W&W or Hoyt.
6. Their coaches specifically tell them not to shoot Uukha for one of the above reasons. (Personally seen this, encouraged me to try the EX1s myself to develop my own opinion)

As for risers, I think a few of the reasons above apply, combined with a very high entry cost and the fact that many OR and barebow shooters prefer aluminum risers.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

chase128 said:


> 4. Their friends / coaches / peers are using W&W or Hoyt, so easier to try theirs / be confident in the common brands.
> 6. Their coaches specifically tell them not to shoot Uukha for one of the above reasons. (Personally seen this, encouraged me to try the EX1s myself to develop my own opinion)


Just about sums it up. 

99% of reactions I get when people see my bow are:

"Wow, never seen that before. I thought everyone shot Hoyt/W&W."

or 

"My coach told me to get so and so because the pros use it..." 

To be frank, Uukha is an odd ball brand. Not as common as the big brands. Especially in the US. 

However their quality is unmatched IMO. 

To me, Uukha is the Lamborghini of recurves, it's fast, foreign, and not very many people have one :wink:


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

I went from Hoyt 720 32# Shorts to Uukha EX1 38# Mediums. In theory, I should have felt SOME weight difference but they felt LIGHTER. They are smooth as far as I can tell.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

One thing I noticed it my ex1 EVO2 Limbs like lower brace heights. Just my observation.

Also, France has been in the carbon market since carbon came on the scene years ago. I don’t just mean with limbs. I used to race and French brands were into carbon before a lot of others. So, I trust a French brand making unique carbon limbs. 

Also, I do feel like they are an exotic. I like that!

~Wojo


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi folks

I've had a couple of sets (Evo1 EX100, Evo 2 HX10) for a couple of years now.

Second all the above about smoothness, apparent absence of stacking for my DL (29"), performance enhancement from a speed perspective.

BUT, if you're heavily into aesthetics (which I am not), they might drive you nuts. Both my sets, and pretty much EVERY set I have seen in the field, have a tendency to have the finish flake along the edges of these limbs. Whether they are "entry" level, or the VX1000's... it seems they ALL do it. Does not seem to affect performance, but really irritating for limbs at these prices. I would REALLY have thought that they would've sorted out any adhesion issues on the carbon construction after a few years, but that does not seem to be the case.

Just my $.02

russ


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Probably for the same reason NPX's aren't more widely used. The recurve target community is very slow to change. They have been fed the same line for generations now and many will just take the "easy" road and use what they have seen others using. There is a good reason for this though. The turnover in the recurve target community is so high (for a lot of reasons) that the majority of archers are in the steep end of the learning curve and low in skill. Those are not the archers who feel qualified to determine the subtle differences in what are relatively expensive limbs. So they just go the easy route and get something they see someone else shooting, like you know, their favorite archer.


----------



## TheSnair (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey rat4go, I know this is an old post but your the only person I've seen that may have shot both. Im torn with getting either Hoyt X-Tour Formula Series or Uukha Ex1 Evo2. If you have, what would you recommend and why?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

TheSnair said:


> Hey rat4go, I know this is an old post but your the only person I've seen that may have shot both. Im torn with getting either Hoyt X-Tour Formula Series or Uukha Ex1 Evo2. If you have, what would you recommend and why?


I been digging through threads to try decide next purchase of limbs. And i didnt go with the Uukha. Here are some findings that i did from archery community sharing and reviews. Including my fellow club shooters. 



Limbs are very pricy compare to what you get for your money. Around 650-950$ to get limbs that have proper performance and equal fps vs competitors. 
Custom lenght strings is needed for uukha limbs. Difficult to find strings for limbs. 
Spine chart for arrows are off, uukha needs a weaker spine because of less lateral movement in the limbs. Costly to find the correct arrowspine for the limbs.
Friends at the club often drop their limbs trying to string the bow, because the ILF fitment isnt snug. 
Entery level limbs from uuhka are 5-15fps slower then competitors in the same price range. On other hand very expensive high end limbs are faster then most competitors. 

These points made me pick Win&win instead just because the hassle to get a proper tune on my bow. Uukha is a oddball that doesnt follow common standards and thats what you pay for in time and money to make it work. 

And ofc the upside is the incredible feeling shooting the bow when or if you ever manage to tune your bow : )


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

The Uukha limbs I have, Evo 1, are smoother and faster that other limbs I’ve had in the same weight and price range. I’ve never tried the higher end Uukha limbs and can’t comment. I do know the Evo 1 limbs shoot as well as higher priced offering from other manufacturers that I personally own. I’ve gained an inch or two on my OR sight and for 3D I’m able to shoot a reduced draw weight with the same result. In other words, I’m a Uukha fan. Originally I mistakenly though the Evo 1 was all carbon, they’re not only the higher priced limbs are. They are smooth at full draw and if you have a longer than 28” draw you’ll appreciate the smoothness. What I’m not sure about is their stability at longer distances. I seem to have tighter groups past 50 yards with higher end Hoyt and Wiawis limbs. Not being a pro or ever very consistent I really can’t say for sure if that’s the limbs or me but my impression is it’s the limbs. Off course it’s the limbs, we all know to blame the equipment when we shoot like crap. :mg:
Nick


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Nick728 said:


> The Uukha limbs I have, Evo 1, are smoother and faster that other limbs I’ve had in the same weight and price range. I’ve never tried the higher end Uukha limbs and can’t comment. I do know the Evo 1 limbs shoot as well as higher priced offering from other manufacturers that I personally own. I’ve gained an inch or two on my OR sight and for 3D I’m able to shoot a reduced draw weight with the same result. In other words, I’m a Uukha fan. Originally I mistakenly though the Evo 1 was all carbon, they’re not only the higher priced limbs are. They are smooth at full draw and if you have a longer than 28” draw you’ll appreciate the smoothness. What I’m not sure about is their stability at longer distances. I seem to have tighter groups past 50 yards with higher end Hoyt and Wiawis limbs. Not being a pro or ever very consistent I really can’t say for sure if that’s the limbs or me but my impression is it’s the limbs. Off course it’s the limbs, we all know to blame the equipment when we shoot like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im curious about your experience. Do you shoot same arrow weight ? And spine?

Some have experienced a longer draw length because the comfort through the clicker zone. 

Both can effect the sight setting.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Timevoid said:


> Im curious about your experience. Do you shoot same arrow weight ? And spine?
> 
> Some have experienced a longer draw length because the comfort through the clicker zone.
> 
> Both can effect the sight setting.


Except for 3D my arrows might vary a half to one spine up or down & arrow weight might vary less than 50g up or down. This variation is based on group tuning or just an experimental whim. 3D & or 20 yards indoors I'm not as particular with spine & while speed is my friend outdoors in 3D, not so much at my indoor 20 yards range. However, Using the same arrow I've gained over one inch @60 yards using the Uukha limbs set to the same weight as wood core. 
More to the point, every wood core limb I've tried stacks @ or past 28". Pulling through the clicker is a lot smoother with Uukha Evo 1 Glass/ Carbon limbs & notably smoother than my Quatros wood core & Wiawis One carbon / foam which are 2" heavier & my SF limbs of the same weight. The Uukha limbs are a lot smoother pulling through the clicker or shooting barebow expanding through the shot. My draw length is plus or minus 30" and limb that stack at 28" & feel heavier on the back end give me fits! Archery is about personal preferences, when I was younger I liked the heavy feel on the back end & the feel of a heavier limb off the fingers. Now I'm shooting more for fun & less to compete making arthritis & fatigue issues to consider. I suspect the Uukha limbs have added a few more years to my shooting time. 
With all the advice & suggestions here on AT the only way to find one's personal preferences is to try everything until you find what works best for you. 
Nick


----------



## Gaetandu52 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi,

This brand is very popular in France, because the products mades in this country.

But, this products aren't no concurrency, in my opinion.
On the web, I can see this brand is very use by hunting.


----------



## txarcher5 (Jan 8, 2018)

Timevoid said:


> Im curious about your experience. Do you shoot same arrow weight ? And spine?
> 
> Some have experienced a longer draw length because the comfort through the clicker zone.
> 
> Both can effect the sight setting.


I had the same experience, the Uukhas allowed me to have a longer draw length and use my back muscles more efficiently.


----------



## Eugenrigips (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone ever tried the VX+ 72" limbs? 

I'm 198cm (6,5feet) tall with a 32" AMO DL but still not sure if the Ukkha are worth the money and outperform Velos.....

Very hard to get any information about that since no-one really takes the risk and everyone is shooting Velos. Not a single shop in my country has them in stock so no possibility to try them.


----------



## dboeren (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm just a beginner, but reading up on limbs it sees like Uukha has an excellent reputation for their lower end ex1 evo2 limbs with people claiming they are a really good value and shoot better than their cost. I don't see a lot about their higher-end limbs. I imagine that there are a lot of beginner to intermediate people looking for good low cost limbs that don't care about brand names and are eating up the ex1 evo2's like hot cakes but at the high end people are less willing to "take a chance" or maybe their high end limbs just aren't as good as the competition.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

dboeren said:


> I'm just a beginner, but reading up on limbs it sees like Uukha has an excellent reputation for their lower end ex1 evo2 limbs with people claiming they are a really good value and shoot better than their cost. I don't see a lot about their higher-end limbs. I imagine that there are a lot of beginner to intermediate people looking for good low cost limbs that don't care about brand names and are eating up the ex1 evo2's like hot cakes but at the high end people are less willing to "take a chance" or maybe their high end limbs just aren't as good as the competition.


Several club members made the switch to Uukha and are enjoying their decision. The smoothness and softer back end on the draw makes us longer draw guys smile! I have higher end name brand limbs but I do like these Ex1 Evo2 better. I'd also remind everyone personal preference is what makes archery so enjoyable. If you like a stiff or noisy limbs that stacks at of before your draw length Uukha isn't for you. I have no intention of nor any reason for buying $1000 Uukha limbs but wouldn't give a second thought to buying another Ex1 Ev2. At 2 & 4 pounds lighter than my higher end limbs I've gained well over an inch on my sight at 60 yards. For traditional barebow 3D they are weather resistant, smoother & flatter shooting than all my other latest & greatest combinations. After a half dozen riser & limb combination these are a keeper! Don't want to upset others with a difference of opinion so a disclaimer: your mileage may vary. 
Nick


----------



## dboeren (Dec 18, 2019)

I haven't tried them yet but I was talking to someone at our local range with 26# Ex1 Evo2's. I was going to ask if I could try them out for feel but the range was kind of crazy with a birthday going on so it wasn't a good time. Maybe next time, I'd like to get a better understanding of what they're like as I'm in the market for some intermediate cost limbs myself. I'm also considering the MK Archery L2's which are the replacement for the Inpers.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Eugenrigips said:


> Anyone ever tried the VX+ 72" limbs?
> .


I'm running the VX longs on a 19" riser for hunting. These are my favorite limb. number 2 would be my Innos. The Vx's are about 10 fps faster than my other limbs that are 2# heavier. 

The XCurve is a good way to go when you have a long draw [mine is 30.25"]

________


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

When I first got my Uukha limbs,I was the only one.Now at the competitions they are one of the most popular.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

If they are popular, it is probably because a lot of people like how they shoot. I like the feel of mine and the extra speed that I gained over my Wiawis Ones.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I switched to a 29” riser, so was looking for medium limbs vice longs of which I have 12 sets of. Lol. Various long limbs, winex, SF Ult Pro, Wiawis one, MK, etc..... I owned a set of Uukha $800 limbs several years ago, but they didn’t feel right to me. So in my search for mediums I bought some EX1 EVO2 Uukha’s. I had shot a set on a friends bow and was pleasantly surprised. They do not shoot as fast as the same poundage ULT Pro limbs.... setup pulling same draw weight. 5-7FPS slower with same everything else. However, the feel was amazing. The Ult Pro are a bit “harsh”, on release if that makes sense. The Uukha’s were smooth and quiet in comparison. I liked them so much I ordered a set of XX limbs. I would not own the VX only because of bad experience with super recurve limbs from another company. Oh in comparison to my winex, performance was almost identical, but no stack like the winex do for me.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

russr said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've had a couple of sets (Evo1 EX100, Evo 2 HX10) for a couple of years now.
> 
> ...


I have been told the reason is that they can only use a certain kind of paint finish on their limbs cause some chemicals are forbidden (for that use) in france. Their finish is very soft.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Montalaar said:


> I have been told the reason is that they can only use a certain kind of paint finish on their limbs cause some chemicals are forbidden (for that use) in france. Their finish is very soft.


Yes, the soft finish is what makes them quite and smooth. It’s also why us longer draw guys never find them stacking. The higher the quality the less glass and more carbon they are. Weather doesn’t matter and you can wash them with water. Uukha is a limb that likely you will love or hate. 
Every now and then I put on other limbs just to remind myself why I prefer Uukha over others I have. One example, I have Wiawis One limbs the same weight as the Uukha limbs. The Wiawis shoot great, stable, accurate and smooth until I pass 28” at which point they fell like a compounds back wall and are very loud no matter how I try to quite them down. Hoyt Quattro limbs 2 # heavier are great shooting limbs but much slower than the Uukha. 
It’s just a matter of preference. I’m sure the higher end Uukha limbs have a different feel, speed and stability rating. Theses are all soft limbs.
I’m currently looking for an intermediate priced limb to replace old SF, Hoyt Q’s and the Wiawis Ones. I do like to try and play with different toys! I’d like to find a wood or foam core that my 30” plus draw can tolerate but until I do Uukha is my limb of choice, like to shoot and more comfortable to shoot than any limb I’ve tried so far. 
Nick


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

oplus said:


> Why are Uuhkha limbs so popular? I do find their aesthetics gorgeous, but how do they compare in performance against similarly-priced Win&Win or Hoyt limbs? If they look so good, why don't people use them over Win&Win? Why are their limbs so much more popular than their risers?


You can see one comparison I just made at https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5901997


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Montalaar said:


> I have been told the reason is that they can only use a certain kind of paint finish on their limbs cause some chemicals are forbidden (for that use) in france. Their finish is very soft.


Uukha tries to comply with eco-friendly manufacturing processes and materials so they use an environmentally friendly varnish. The unfortunate draw back is it is easily chipped and discolored.


----------

